# Kyle Lowry talks about developing into a leader and more



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *On his approach to the game:*
> 
> “Well, back in high school, those days I was always known as a little, scrawny kid, a little bit of an attitude, hot temper, but I always played hard and I always did what I had to do to win games. I never gave up on anything and everybody respected that much about me. As I got older and I got a little bit bigger and taller, I started to understand how to play the game and watch the game, and study the game a little bit more, but I always kept the fight in me. I always kept the never-lose attitude, play as hard as you possibly can because you never know. It could be your last game. Coming in the League, it was tough. Rookie year, I broke my wrist. Never got a chance to really assert myself my rookie year. I had the opportunity to play, probably because we had a losing record. Coming into my second year, we drafted Mike Conley and it was just a battle of two young point guards trying to make names for ourselves and also trying to earn a re****tion in the league. For me, it was just the fact that all I could do was play my game and do what I could do, and hopefully one day, I could get an opportunity to show my potential. Coming into Houston, I came in, just got traded and wanted to fit in with the team, and play a role to help us try to go far in the playoffs and win games. That’s been my approach the last couple years and last year, unfortunately, with Aaron [Brooks] going down with an injury—you hate to get a job due to injury—but I just wanted to help my team win games and when we started to win games, Coach [Rick Adelman] stuck with me, being that we were winning and stuck with the things that were going well for us. For me personally, I’ve always felt like I could be a starter in this league and I guess last year, I proved it. I wanted to be the best I could be and like us Philly guys, the toughness, the never-quit attitude, try to win every game and play as hard as you possibly can, and it worked out for me. Now, I’m getting older, just understanding the game and understanding the player that I can be and I am, it’s great. I’m growing up every day, every year.”
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2011/08/who-gon-stop-me-kyle-lowry/


----------

